# Dakota Flat Battery



## Greystoke (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, like many other people on here I seem to be having battery problems on my Auto Trail Dakota, it is kept in storage and I left it for three weeks, no hook-up available. Now the battery is totally flat, I managed to get it started with a power pack and left it running for nearly an hour - turned it off tried to start it again and nothing. Not even enough juice for the ignition lights or central locking. Am I right in thinking it is now knackered? I looked under the cover on the floor and saw the plate attached to the + terminal shown in the picture. Now for the question, does anyone know if it is the nut with the red dot near it that has to be undone to remove the plate when I replace the battery and do I need to power up the *** lighter to keep the radio code, I have looked here for the answer to this question but still don't know. 
First post on the forum so please be gentle. 
Thanks 
Greystoke :?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Sorry to hear of your problems with the flat battery. I can't understand why this is happening. I am assuming you have a solar panel? I am also assuming the van is stored outdoors? If my assumptions are correct, then you should not have a flat battery as the panel should keep the vehicle battery charged.
Why not give Auto Trail a quick call, they are very help full or failing that Sargent Electrical who supply Auto Trail with their charging circuitry.

Auto Trail 01472 571000
Sargent 01482 678981

Based on the conversations I would approach the dealer for a replacement battery. FOC of course.

Good luck and enjoy the van.

http://www.atoc.info/ipad/


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Greystoke said:


> Hi, like many other people on here I seem to be having battery problems on my Auto Trail Dakota, it is kept in storage and I left it for three weeks, no hook-up available. Now the battery is totally flat, I managed to get it started with a power pack and left it running for nearly an hour - turned it off tried to start it again and nothing. Not even enough juice for the ignition lights or central locking. Am I right in thinking it is now knackered? I looked under the cover on the floor and saw the plate attached to the + terminal shown in the picture. Now for the question, does anyone know if it is the nut with the red dot near it that has to be undone to remove the plate when I replace the battery and do I need to power up the *** lighter to keep the radio code, I have looked here for the answer to this question but still don't know.
> First post on the forum so please be gentle.
> Thanks
> Greystoke :?


Yes the marked nut will allow the whole plate to be lifted off the terminal. Just as a matter of interest have you confirmed that the alternator is charging the battery when the engine is running? What is the battery terminal voltage when the engine is running?
I don't know about radio code as my Blaupunkt does not have one.


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*flat battery*

HI All on my 62 reg dakota i am told the solar panel only charges the leisure battery not the engine battery .I am asking if the switch for the change in battery charge will allow the solar panel to charge the engine battery


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: flat battery*



lagold said:


> HI All on my 62 reg dakota i am told the solar panel only charges the leisure battery not the engine battery .I am asking if the switch for the change in battery charge will allow the solar panel to charge the engine battery


If you have a changeover switch on your control panel, that allows you to use the engine battery instead of the Hab battery, then your solar panel will charge your engine batery when the engine switch is selected.

Steve


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Greystoke said:


> Hi, like many other people on here I seem to be having battery problems on my Auto Trail Dakota, it is kept in storage and I left it for three weeks, no hook-up available. Now the battery is totally flat, I managed to get it started with a power pack and left it running for nearly an hour - turned it off tried to start it again and nothing. Not even enough juice for the ignition lights or central locking. Am I right in thinking it is now knackered? I looked under the cover on the floor and saw the plate attached to the + terminal shown in the picture. Now for the question, does anyone know if it is the nut with the red dot near it that has to be undone to remove the plate when I replace the battery and do I need to power up the *** lighter to keep the radio code, I have looked here for the answer to this question but still don't know.
> First post on the forum so please be gentle.
> Thanks
> Greystoke :?


Probably the radio and alarm system is draining the battery .


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Some good advice given above, so you need to confirm if the alternator is supplying a charge to the battery. This is a simple step if you have a multimeter. If that is at all daunting to you then you will need to get it to a garage to check it for you. My suspicion is a duff battery as once they're totally flat they're usually knackered for good.


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 20, 2011)

DJP said:


> Hi
> Sorry to hear of your problems with the flat battery. I can't understand why this is happening. I am assuming you have a solar panel? I am also assuming the van is stored outdoors? If my assumptions are correct, then you should not have a flat battery as the panel should keep the vehicle battery charged.
> Why not give Auto Trail a quick call, they are very help full or failing that Sargent Electrical who supply Auto Trail with their charging circuitry.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yes there is a solar panel but it is stored inside, so no electric hook-up, I have fired off an email to Auto Trail last night and await their reply. To be honest I don't think I would have experienced any problems if it was on hook up but nowhere near me or close seem to offer it, the drive at home is way too short to park it there. So I am a bit stuck for an alternative.


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 20, 2011)

rayc said:


> Greystoke said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, like many other people on here I seem to be having battery problems on my Auto Trail Dakota, it is kept in storage and I left it for three weeks, no hook-up available. Now the battery is totally flat, I managed to get it started with a power pack and left it running for nearly an hour - turned it off tried to start it again and nothing. Not even enough juice for the ignition lights or central locking. Am I right in thinking it is now knackered? I looked under the cover on the floor and saw the plate attached to the + terminal shown in the picture. Now for the question, does anyone know if it is the nut with the red dot near it that has to be undone to remove the plate when I replace the battery and do I need to power up the *** lighter to keep the radio code, I have looked here for the answer to this question but still don't know.
> ...


Hi
Thanks for that, just wanted to check for peace of mind, no I haven't checked the battery with a meter yet. If the battery was totally knackered would the voltage still increase with the engine running?
Before this everything appeared to be working battery wise. Do you think that it is possible that the battery had just had enough and given up?
Greystoke


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 20, 2011)

Evs54 said:


> Greystoke said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, like many other people on here I seem to be having battery problems on my Auto Trail Dakota, it is kept in storage and I left it for three weeks, no hook-up available. Now the battery is totally flat, I managed to get it started with a power pack and left it running for nearly an hour - turned it off tried to start it again and nothing. Not even enough juice for the ignition lights or central locking. Am I right in thinking it is now knackered? I looked under the cover on the floor and saw the plate attached to the + terminal shown in the picture. Now for the question, does anyone know if it is the nut with the red dot near it that has to be undone to remove the plate when I replace the battery and do I need to power up the *** lighter to keep the radio code, I have looked here for the answer to this question but still don't know.
> ...


Hi
I don't keep the front panel on the radio in storage, will it drain without this on?
Greystoke


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately there is no easy answer. If the panel cannot put any power in then the battery will drain due to the alarm. You will just have to make sure absolutely everything on the van is turned off when you store it. If it is a secure store then maybe consider fitting a battery isolator switch, this would disconnect the battery and of course the alarm system (check insurance cover). A secondary power supply (jump start pack) connected to the battery whilst in store would extend the battery life a little. 
There is only one real solution....... Use the van more!
There are lots of great rallies in the owners' club and here on MHF.com.


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 20, 2011)

Spiritofherald said:


> Some good advice given above, so you need to confirm if the alternator is supplying a charge to the battery. This is a simple step if you have a multimeter. If that is at all daunting to you then you will need to get it to a garage to check it for you. My suspicion is a duff battery as once they're totally flat they're usually knackered for good.


Hi
Thanks for that, no I can do this, I just wanted a bit of advice before I tackled it. Bit nervous working on the bus, don't want to be the cause any damage.
Thanks
Greystoke


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Greystoke said:


> Hi
> Thanks for that, just wanted to check for peace of mind, no I haven't checked the battery with a meter yet. If the battery was totally knackered would the voltage still increase with the engine running?
> Before this everything appeared to be working battery wise. Do you think that it is possible that the battery had just had enough and given up?
> Greystoke


The alternator output voltage should arrive at battery. If the battery is completely stuffed then it is possible that the fuse { one of those on the plate on the battery} has blown. 
Before condemning the battery it makes sense to check it is actually receiving charge.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: flat battery*



lagold said:


> I am asking if the switch for the change in battery charge will allow the solar panel to charge the engine battery


Is there an answer to this one? I have assumed that the panel on my 62 dakota charges both batts but sounds like this is in doubt !

Oh oh


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Any X250 with it's starter battery circuitry in the same state as it left the factory will not go flat when left indoors or outdoors - with or without solar. The current drain as built when standing and locked up is circa 5ma - on a two decimal place multimeter that will read 0.00A i.e less than 9ma. I fix this kind of stuff for a living and have posted several times explaining the above. I've never failed to resolve a draining fault on any make. The fault is always after market kit added across the starter battery when it should all be on the leisure. If anybody self checks a drain you must wait at least 15 mins for the reading to be accurate. I've seen lots of posts of what is an acceptable drain ranging from 50 ma to 400ma (advice from an AA guy !).Even from Fiat dealers. They're all wrong. If your van reads above 0.009 then added kit is drawing. You don't have to do anything about it , you can charge it - solar it - use it more - disconnect it when left but you shouldn't have to. Longest I've left mine was 13 weeks this winter. Leisure was low from running the tracker but it started first turn. Re the Dakota is the Sargent black shut down button being switched off when parked? If the radio etc is original Autotrail fitting it's impossible for it to draw on the starter battery if that button is off.


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*charging from solar panel*

Sorry no answer from auto trial yet will wait a little bit longer


----------



## ThePoultys (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a Dakota on which the leisure battery voltage continually decreases if left for a few days. I have just been to Maplins and bought a 12V 4.8W solar panel (only £30) which I have connected to the leisure battery. I will report back in a week and let you know if it keeps the leisure battery charged. I already have a smaller solar panel (1.2W, only £10 at Maplins) connected to the vehicle battery which is keeping that one charged. Both of these panels are portable and are left inside the Dakota windscreen.

I have not investigated the reason for the current drain neither have I measured it but I am assuming that it is the Cobra alarm system. The Sargent panel is showing 0.1A.

Brian


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

If you fit a Battery Master, this will keep the vehicle battery topped up from the leisure battery which in turn can be kept topped up by a solar panel. Works a treat with ours.

We normally use ours at least every 3 or 4 weeks but occasionally in the summer when we use another vehicle we have left it for 6 weeks and both batteries always full. We have an alarm and tracker drawing current when stored.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you check the front of your Sargent control panel it should say that it has a dual channel charging circuit. That means it charges the leisure AND starter batteries from a solar panel. Well mine certainly does !!!

Its when you are on EHU you need to operate the switch over the door to select the starter battery if you wish to charge it from the mains.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: flat battery*



wp1234 said:


> lagold said:
> 
> 
> > I am asking if the switch for the change in battery charge will allow the solar panel to charge the engine battery
> ...


Answer on page 1


----------

